# skyline stuff...again



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I have read alot of the post about skylines here. (for future reference, please do not give me all the guff of being a supposed newbie)

I also live in the same state and have been talking to silzila for quite some time of his 26 swap in his 95 240sx which is just great.

Albeit I am curious, is it possible to take the second gen supra convert it to 4WD and have it as fast as a skyline and be cheaper? Or would I be better going through motorex and geting a R32 gts-t convert it to 4wd and through in the 26. Or 4WD in the 240sx with a 26 in it. 

Why 4wd? Well even the rear R33 Lm is slower in the 1/4mi than the R32 GT-R.

Personaly I would rather have the skyline than the supra though I am looking for the most bang for my buck over all. That includes not just the fact that I know nissan parts are ulitmatly in the end are less expensive (at least that is of my knowlegde). I am looking for gas milage for a daily drive, how often do I have to work on it, the looks I will get. I get plenty with my 72' chevy nova with a caddilac 500, it has 500hp and 550 torque as a stock engine. The car only weighs at 2,700. BUT it has terrible gas milage. Plus that is a very common car that one could own here in the states. Also the inssurance costs, at progressive it would cost me 97/month to have a grey market vehicle. 

I can't stand mitsu, I used to be a big mitsu fan though when I started asking around and especially my conversations with silzila I now hate them with the most passion.

I would get a STI although the insurance is through the roof.

Honda I am not a big fan of at all. They are great for a family vehicle but even as just that I would rather have a alitma, maxima, or some other nissan.

I do apologize for the long ramble, plus the fact that this convesation has been here so many times. So thanks for anyone who can provide me with any REAL information.

By the way silzila, can I get your email rather than calling you all the time?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Vega said:


> Albeit I am curious, is it possible to take the second gen supra convert it to 4WD and have it as fast as a skyline and be cheaper? Or would I be better going through motorex and geting a R32 gts-t convert it to 4wd and through in the 26. Or 4WD in the 240sx with a 26 in it.
> 
> ...I am looking for the most bang for my buck over all.


Doing any of the above is not easy, cheap, or very worth while. The problem is the 4wd. Converting a Supra to 4wd is the least likely because there is no similar or even close donor type of vehicle for the 4wd setup/parts. As far and the 240sx, you could try to graft in the Skyline's 4wd front end components, but the extremely high cost/trying to actually get it all mounted in (due to different types of suspension, shock arms/wishbone/etc) would make it the second least likely. Even converting a GTS-t into 4WD is extremely expensive and difficult to do. It's body even needs extreme mods to be able to take it. This is not even mentioning trying to swap the 4wd sensors/ecu/etc.

The costs involved really make the most practical/cost effective choice of just getting a GTR through Motorex. This way you know it's reliable, no mods required, etc.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Well how bad are parts on the WRX's? That is cost wise? Are they all that worth it in comparison to the R32 GT-R?
---
Also it was recently suggested that I take a fiero GT m-tranny. And through in a LS-1 engine in that. Although that is rear will drive and rear engine. How good of traction would that kind of thing get in comparison to the GT-R? If I wanted to modify that car to get as good draction (if possible) what would I be looking at other than tires?

Now from my understanding there are kits to through in vet, camaro, firebird, 318, and norstar engines in these vehicles.
---
If you can suggest any other car that would be helpful, please post it. Plus why you suggest it and soforth.
---
Last there has been some issue of; should I buy a car from MotoRex, Rbmotoring, OR a site called Night7racing.com

Is it true that night7 has cheated people? Are his cars legal? Can you or someone else prove that they are? For his cars are EXTREMElY cheap in comparison to the others.
---
Again thanks for any help anyone may provide.


----------



## madbrain (Apr 24, 2004)

> Is it true that night7 has cheated people? Are his cars legal? Can you or someone else prove that they are? For his cars are EXTREMElY cheap in comparison to the others.


I spent a long time searching for a cheap way to buy a Skyline and came accross Night7. All I can say is he has nothing but bad feed back and I would not give him a dime. Search some other nissan forums and you will see what I'm talkin about.

If you have the money buy from Motorex!!!!

If you just want an AWD car with the RB26DETT buy a 240SX, there is a shop that will do the complete swap for $10,000.

Good luck.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

You can get a GTS-4 and just add the 26 later on. 
Just wondering why would you get a GTS-T and spend more money for the awd conversion and 26 engine swap, when you can just get a GTR with already comes with AWD and the 26? Just wondering


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

What shop does the AWD swap? Where are they located? Do they get good feed back? Do they include the engine? (I presume not) What year 240 do you recomend? That is for the swap plus what can be done to the exterior. I heard something about susspension problem with the 26 swap is this true? If so does the awd setup fix this. If not when they do the swap do they do suspension work? Where do you recomend buying a RB26? Is there anything else I might need?

If you do not know the answers to these or some of these questions can you redirect me to someone who might? Thanks by the way for the great info about an AWD swap.
------------
Night7...what exactly went wrong there?
------------
The gts-t would b lighter weight, although you are probable right about installing a AWD setup in the T to be to expensive in the comparison. I am just looking to spend the least amount of money possible. Money is not a problem. It is as I said before I am a money pincher. (trump) This and also I am not a big fan of four doors. Does this answer your question?
-----------


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Vega said:


> The gts-t would b lighter weight, although you are probable right about installing a AWD setup in the T to be to expensive in the comparison. I am just looking to spend the least amount of money possible. Money is not a problem. It is as I said before I am a money pincher. (trump) This and also I am not a big fan of four doors. Does this answer your question?
> -----------


The GTS-t is lighter because it is only rwd. If you made it awd, it will be just as heavy as a GTR. Th comment about not being a fan of four doors has got me confussed. Are you talking about a GTS-t or GTS4. Either way, there are 2 door and 4 door versions of both models. So, that's not an issue.

As far as the awd swap. I have yet to find a place that would even attempt the swap. You'll have to hunt a place down that would be crazy enough to even consider it. I would expect to pay $10K+. 

Now, the 240sx problem is that they use completely different suspension setups. So it's not just a matter of trying to swap the parts over. It's a matter of trying to figure out how to mount the parts in, create new mounts , try to maintain all the original Skyline suspension angles/dimensions/mounting locations. Simply put, it's not a very realistic idea to swap in the AWD.

If you are dead set on awd, get a GTR. If you don't want to spend that amount of money on an older car, put the money on either a Suburu WRX or a Mitsubishi Evo.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Remember that the GTR's 4WD system isn't just any old 4WD system. It's a complex mass of metal and electrons that puts even the Audi Quattro (which actually isn't that great of a AWD system, but that's a different story) to shame. If you want to get that on your car, the new G35x Sport Sedan and the FX SUV both have the ATTESA E-TS (though they have different TC systems) and are available in the US. It's going to require an insane amount of fabrication though.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

The GTS-4 has a two door. Oh do I feel sheepish...I thought they only came in a four door. What is the difference between the GTS-4, T and, GTR then, and what upgrades to the 4 would I need to do to get the power the GTR has?

I'll also look more into on the GTS-4 myself on the web.

Now I do allot of muscle car work. I have just had the notion that when doing restoration of American cars one can take one car like an old 32' ford model A, and put all this new stuff in. If you already have the car title for the model A there is no problem, getting a title is a little more difficult. Now what I am thinking is why hasn't anyone taken say a 240SX remove the shell, which includes the plates the VIN and body. Then import a skyline. Remove the body through on the 240SX shell that you have. You now have a legitimate massively upgraded 240SX. The only problems I can think of are the body fitting up. Well that is why we custom out the car to fit - with carbon fiber. I know how to lay carbon fiber, or even just fiber glass (there is no difference other than in the product) anyone can do it they just need to know how to do body work.

Now this either sounds like an incredible idea or an entirely ignorant and insanely stupid idea. Which do you think? (by the way I know this would be allot of work not to have a car that looks like a skyline, I would rather have a powerful sleeper car than a sleeper car that is well...asleep) 


Thanks again.



-Vega-


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

With the R32's, the GTS4 is an RB20DET/awd, GTS-t RB20DET/rwd, both normal body width. The GTR is RB26DETT/awd wide body coupe only. The front fenders can be swapped to made a GTS4 or GTS-t a wide body in the front, but the rear require blisters to make the wide body. 

As far the shell swap, unlike older cars, everything nowadays are going to unibody construction. Which is what the Skylines are, the chassis is part of the body and thus unswapible.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Well thanks for all your help.

I found a way to get decent gas milage in a quick american car that will even out handle a porche.

Take this in mind that I prefer or take liking to ALL car except mitsu/dodge (for the most part).

I can buy a cheep 88' (or so) vette through in a newer LS-1 and just through some money at the motor. With the LS-1 alone I should still be getting high 12s and low 13s plus roughly 25-28 MPG. Plus they out handle the stock 911 porches. It has vetalated brakes and everything. Plus in my Nova I have a friend who found a fuel injected 572! I'm going to through that in there. Just with my stock rebuilt caddy 500 I get 500hp and 550 torque!

The skylines are still great car to me but when I can do all this in exception of the 572 and only spend about 15 grand to have a 11 or so second car that handles and brakes well (plus a chick magnet) I going to take that.

Please don't take offense to me buying this car after all the help you all have provided. I'll keep you all on how it goes with this car. I found one for 3gs recently -just needs a new engine (its going to be too tired to still do 13s). I'm going to go pick it up tonight. 

Thanks again!


----------

